# post up pics of your "MAULED" by BEAR FOOT ARCHERY hunting or target rig



## jawsfoster (Oct 19, 2007)

i am putting up pics in a min. of all my bows.


----------



## jawsfoster (Oct 19, 2007)

*here is one*

c4 my fav bow


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*heres a couple*

lost more to see soon


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*heres a couple*

more i work on alot Mathews hope to get a DEALERSHIP


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

lookin good Matt


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*thanks*

are swamped too John? i dont even get much chance to get on here anymore


----------



## RH#8 (Jan 12, 2006)

Some nice looking bows!!!


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll get some new pics up in the morning!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*hers a few more*

Mathews and a Diamond


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*



BEAR FOOT said:


> are swamped too John? i dont even get much chance to get on here anymore


yeah been swampped..but I wouldnt have it any other way...hows the new shop?


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*going great*

almost have the taget side done and we can start some leauges.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*more samples*

bows bows bows stay tuned for a looker


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*Mikes bow*

here are some more to look at get your bows mauled soon


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*more*

ok i got more


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*heres a Bear*

turned out great


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*gt-500*

this is a real looker


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*on guard*

for hunting season


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*one more for the night*

alley love this bow


----------



## obart (Nov 22, 2008)

*Looking Good*

Looking Good Matt.....how is the new shop?....I need to make time and stop by....lets bring this to the top......


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

You know Matt does some graet work keep it up Matt and thacks for avery thing Mike


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Not the best pic.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Lets see some more of Matts work he does a graet job


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*more*

another guard also blue and black


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Lets run Matt back to the top


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*Athens*

nice shooting bows


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

Is this just bow porn or does the term "mauled" refer to something?


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

The term mauled refers to the bow tuning that Matt does


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 27, 2009)

MICCOX said:


> The term mauled refers to the bow tuning that Matt does



AH....Gotcha!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

BEAR FOOT said:


> nice shooting bows


What's the spec's and speed out of the Athens?

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*the way you see it*

29/70 loaded 350 grains 314-314-315


----------



## jawsfoster (Oct 19, 2007)

*ttt*

to the top for Matt get MAULED


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

wow look what i found


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say Matt it still looks like you are a bumping tham out keep up the great work


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

MICCOX said:


> Say Matt it still looks like you are a bumping tham out keep up the great work


thanks mike


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*ok*

here is some


----------



## thumbbilly (Mar 14, 2010)

That makes my decision for me. All I have to do is get there now. Can't wait to get my XPB "mauled".


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

ttt


----------

